# Looking for blades



## Steve Smith (Mar 8, 2019)

A buddy of mine is looking for a breaking knife and cleaver, preferably in carbon steel. I found a cleaver in stainless at Texas Knife but no breaking knife. example : 

www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Cutlery-10-Inch-Curved-Breaking/dp/B0019WSLHC

Does anyone know where I could find such blades?


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Steve remove the https:// on your Amazon link, just use the www.amazon.com/whatever and it will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2019)

Steve, in order for amazon links to show what you are linking to, the web address needs to be edited first. Delete the https:// from the beginning of the link.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 9, 2019)

Check Jantz Supply - they have way more cooking than TKS and better.... the Greene River line should have something close to a breaker.... Crazy Crow also carries a large selection of Greene River and odd butcher style knives popular w period reenactors.... 

The only other thing i can think of would be to get the big BBQ/Megladon at PKS and alter the grind on it to get that curve.... it has a ton of real estate so you should be able to do it...


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 9, 2019)

I do not have one to sell but have one on the bench right now that will be one I keep. Made one for my brother a few years ago and it came out great.


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 9, 2019)

One reason why my guy wanted 1095 for the cleaver is that he believes it is more resistant to chipping when chopping, potentially hitting bone. I would think a stainless steel would have better toughness than a carbon steel. Would someone educate me on steel choices for this application?

@Echoashtoreth Thanks for the suggestion. I forgot about that place. What company is PKS?


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 9, 2019)

PKS MEGOLADON Specs on it show it as 1095 Steel


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 11, 2019)

Steve Smith said:


> One reason why my guy wanted 1095 for the cleaver is that he believes it is more resistant to chipping when chopping, potentially hitting bone. I would think a stainless steel would have better toughness than a carbon steel. Would someone educate me on steel choices for this application?



From Knife Steel Nerds by Larrin Thomas (whose father Devin Thomas is a famous knifemaker), https://knifesteelnerds.com/2018/08/13/tests-of-knife-edge-toughness/
Higher hardness, impurities, retained austenite, larger grain size, greater carbide volume, larger carbides, and smaller spacing between carbides all reduce toughness.

Also worth a look: https://knifesteelnerds.com/2018/10/01/super-steels-vs-regular-knife-steels/

Stainless steels will tend to have larger grain size, greater carbide volume, larger carbides, and smaller spacing between, so a relatively simple carbon steel like 1095 can be tougher depending on the heat treatment and hardness it's left at. If you look at axes, the most common steels used are probably carbon steels like 1050, 1060, 1075, 5160, and the like. The ones with lower carbon content won't reach as high hardness, but since it's more important for an axe to be tough, that's not as important. For a cleaver perhaps a middle ground is more applicable, so something like 1095 can work great.

On the other hand, I think blade and edge geometry are probably more important than steel choice. For a chopper, the steel can be tempered to lower hardness which will up the toughness. For slicing, the carbides in stainless steel may keep the knife edge from reaching the same upper level sharpness as a simple carbon steel, but it can retain a lower sharpness toothy slicing edge for longer because of the carbides.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 11, 2019)

@milkbaby Thanks. That will help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

If the friend is dealing with bones regularly, I recommend a bone saw. No kidding, it does marvels. 
Otherwise, German Dick has really good, hight quality and comfortable butcher blades.


----------

